# Camelbak Hydration Systems



## Bringer (5 Aug 2003)

Stupid question maybe, but is a camelbak or other bladder style hydration system issued by the Forces?

I‘m just trying to decide if I want to sell my 2L pack to a buddy before I leave for Basic, or if it would be better to hang on to it.

Thanks.


----------



## Doug VT (5 Aug 2003)

Not issue yet but maybe in the near future!


----------



## Gryphon (5 Aug 2003)

best hang on to it, but be sure to ask if you can use it on ruck marches,or in the feild. I know when i did my basic one of the instructors worked for a camelbak type company, and we got a discount, but not all instructors might allow it..


And TMK, you get Camelbaks if you go on tour


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Aug 2003)

They plan on issuing a ton of new items in cadpat including camelbaks heres the article in the maple leaf  http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/vol_6/vol6_14/vol6-14army.pdf  , you can see a pic of one (plus the new cadpat boots) they plan issuing them within the next year or so, so that means it will be about 2-6 before combat troops ever see them.  As for wear one now with your unit, it depends on the individual unit. Those of us that have in my unit wear them, it should not be a problem at your home unit as long as you don‘t have an orange one.


----------



## Korus (13 Nov 2003)

Anybody have any comments or suggestions regarding camelbacks in the wintertime? I‘ve heard that if you keep it under your jacket, and route the hose close to your body/under your armpit that it won‘t freeze up...


----------



## Paras (14 Nov 2003)

Hey Korus I went to the Arctic last year and the best fuking piece of kit i had was my camelbak,no joke bud.Thermal canteens will keep the liquid in it warm BUT the lid will freeze and you have to warm it up to get it off.About where to wear it ,wear it over your first layer (like over your t-shirt or polypro).Itll never frezze.


----------



## chrisp1j (15 Nov 2003)

You may also want to get a thermal hose cover so that the water does not freeze in the line enroute to your mouth(it will always be exposed at some spot). I‘d also reccommend picking up a ‘flow valve‘? (not sure what its called), which will prevent any dripping from the bite valve (since its winter, you will want it close to your body when you sleep, and there‘s nothing worse than waking up with 2 litres of water in your bag).


----------



## Armymedic (15 Nov 2003)

I tried it under my parka but over my IECS fleece for a winter ex. I was successful in a nav march and x-country skiing on the boards with it. I don‘t have the flow shut off valve and my fleece got damp where the nozzle was, but not much more then the accumilation of my sweat either, so... Hydrated I was. In the tent at night I hung it up and it didn‘t freeze, thanks to those good ptes on stove watch.


----------



## elscotto937 (17 Nov 2003)

I picked up a similar kit from MEC last year and it has been the greatest piece of kit I owned. I wore it under my parka and there was no leakage, even when I carried my radio on my back. I think I was very lucky. Another option is to have the bladder attached to a sling of sorts and carry it under your parka, roughly about rib cage level, that way there is no interference between kit you may have to carry on your back. Like I said I think I was very lucky not to have it leak when I wore a radio / rucksack over top.


----------



## luck881 (18 Nov 2003)

On a related note;
My camelback flow-valve snapped off right where it fits into the rubber tube, rendering the whole thing useless.  Does anyone know of any chain stores (or kit-shops)in Canada that might carry replacement parts for camelbacks?  Ft. Drum is a long drive for a $10.00 piece of kit...


----------



## leopard11 (18 Nov 2003)

the camelback website sells all the parts for its systems (cant rememeber the url rite now) and drop zone tactical sells camelback stuff also.


----------



## leopard11 (18 Nov 2003)

http://www.camelback.com/mil/military.cfm  
  http://www.army-surplus.co.uk/Merchant2/4.13/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=1&Category_Code=C1  

if above website does not work try this one and link ureself to the hydration point:  
  http://www.army-surplus.co.uk/government.htm


----------



## luck881 (19 Nov 2003)

much appreciated leopard11, I saw their website but I was hoping for a fast-fix(walk to the store, no e-commerce) Looks like I‘m going to ‘Drum... Oh well, I‘ll get some gloves while I‘m there.  Thanks,
Ian.


----------



## Paras (19 Nov 2003)

Hey theres a store that sells Camelbak‘s and all their repair crap in Ottawa if it helps.Its called R.Nichols


----------



## slans (19 Nov 2003)

If you are interested in purchasing a nice CamelBack I got mine at Wheelers.

 http://www.wheelersonline.com/1-CP-Header.asp 

Thx For the Trick In going to try this for my Ex‘s this winter.


----------



## luck881 (19 Nov 2003)

Excellent Paras, I‘m in Ottawa this weekend.  Can you give me a hint on where to find R.Nichols?  Thanks.


----------



## Paras (20 Nov 2003)

K Luck881 its off St-Laurent,on Industrial Rd.Almost directly in front of Capones restaurant.Hmm its quite close to the Science and Technology museum.It sells some pretty neat stuff like rucks,assault vests and such.If you need more precise directions just tell me.


----------



## csura2 (25 Apr 2004)

I‘m looking to buy a camelbak to use in the field.  I know which one I think would be best suited for the field (Uplands Camelback).  

This is the link for it :   http://www.camelbak.com/rec/cb_prod.cfm?catid=6&product_id=165 

It‘s designed for hunters, meant to be worn underneath of their clothes.  Ideally it would fit under my shirt and under my webbing.  Does anyone have any suggestions or experience regarding specific camelbak‘s that are compatible with the webbing system?
Thanks.


----------



## meni0n (25 Apr 2004)

I got the one from peacekeeper with 3L. You can also check out seals action gear for camelbaks.


----------



## chipdudeman (25 Apr 2004)

Forget the overpriced camelback name brand. Try looking on the Mountain Equipment Co-op site for similar products but alot cheaper


----------



## D-n-A (25 Apr 2004)

I got the camelbak 3L Thermobak in OD
 http://www.camelbak.com/mil/cb_prod.cfm?Product_ID=81&CATID=6


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2004)

This is exactly what I have too!

The tip can be removed and a variety of others can be attached such as for the gas mask, etc.

This pack tucks right into the accessory pouch on the back of the South African designed M83 AUSCAM LBV/webbing I use, and when not using the LBV, the pack can just be worn by itself.

This kit is ‘milspec‘ and if you want to buy the CHEAPER kit, thats up to you, but remember, you get what you pay for.

I have had this for a couple of yrs now, and when I bought it, our Aussie dollar was only 51c US, so hence I paid $A140 for it (ouch).

The system is great, and I can drink on demand, and therefore, I believe that troops who use the camelbak systems, are hydrating themslves at a faster rate than with those who are still using the old water bottles.

I rate it a 9.5/10 for ‘good kit‘

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## MedCorps (25 Apr 2004)

My caution with the gas mask attachement is that it was tested on CS and OC agents only.  Do not rely on the Camel Back to C4 Gas Mask attachement for other NBC environments.  

On another note... are we ever going to get issued these things, on a wide scale of issue?  Seems to be a logical choice, especially when operating in hot environments.  Mine saved me when I was in Texas in the summer on course.  

MC


----------



## portcullisguy (25 Apr 2004)

Mine is definitely a lifesaver.

This weekend, doing range clean up, wearing webbing was impractical, but it was handy having water right there while I was running around to and fro picking up litter and salvage.

The night before on the march back to the shacks, again, getting a canteen out is too clumsy and inconvenient on the march, the hydration system saves the day.

Even on the bus rides, I hang it on the seat in front of me and water is always handy.. no messing around for the canteen.

The only drag is it‘s difficult to wear with the ruck, although I‘ve seen people on this forum suggest putting it inside the radio pouch inside the main pouch.  I‘ll try it one of these days, but I haven‘t needed the ruck in a while.

Hoping to go on a small unit exchange this summer, and I know it will come in handy ... we are supposed to go to Louisiana, and it‘s gonna be flippin hot down there!


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2004)

You are right Med, trg use only!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## jbeach95 (26 Apr 2004)

Hydration systems are supposed to be issued sometime this fiscal year to the combat arms and those on operations.

I hope this applies to the reserve combat arms as well.


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2004)

Perhaps when they get issued thy will be tested to ensure integrity when used in conjunction with the c4 gas mask. Say I havent used a camelpack for gas mask drills....how do you drink?


----------



## 48Highlander (26 Apr 2004)

that means the reserves will get them some time in 2024


----------



## MG34 (26 Apr 2004)

Camelback does make an NBC "proof" bladder and valve assembly it is expensive but worth it if you are concerned about such things.


----------



## jbeach95 (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by 48Highlander:
> [qb] that means the reserves will get them some time in 2024     [/qb]


Yeah, and I heard that we‘re also supposed to get the load-bearing tactical vests sometime soon too.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Apr 2004)

Heres a pic of the load bearing vest, the cadpat works pretty good and is very comfortabe. Just lacks a little room for kit.

 http://www.picturedot.com/FetchImageJPG.asp?ImageType=P&ImageFormat=H&ImageID=73993


----------



## Slumsofsackville (26 Apr 2004)

My camelbak nozzle has a optional Attachment for gas Masks. 

HEHEHHE I got my Tac vest    And Cadpat Knee Pads.

 http://img34.photobucket.com/albums/v103/RobertMccafferty/scan0044.jpg 

P.S. Im in Reserve‘s.


----------



## 48Highlander (26 Apr 2004)

all the guys who went over to afghanistan came back with TAC vests and cadpat goretex.  I used my buddies vest for a while...going back to webbing after resulted in a pretty big morale drop.  it‘s a VERY nice piece of kit.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (26 Apr 2004)

HA HA, I Just Had to goto The states For a Week


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Apr 2004)

Robert KM,
Quit gloating and being such a dork. There‘s lot‘s of guys waiting for kit, they don‘t need you rubbing their nose in it. Grow up.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (27 Apr 2004)

I Cant help it, I love it soo much. Best Kit I Have.   

**** I still gotta wear my 82 pattern webbing, On courses and stuff.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Apr 2004)

Yep, your picture confirms our suspicions. Guess we weren‘t wrong.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (27 Apr 2004)

Becuase I only have to wear 82 webbing on courses, That wasn‘t, My 2A, i‘ll probley have my webbing.

Dont worry PPL will get them, Remember Thing Take Time. They Starting To make alot more 7034 Cadpat pants, For us to Exchange, Ive been trying for 2 years.

anyhoo.

I want the issued Camelbak, You can get it at the PPCLI Kit shop. I want It Built in the Webbing or vest. Less Straps to worry about.


----------



## acehimself (2 Jun 2004)

I'm going on my SQ/BIQ this summer in Meaford and I've been told by a lot of guys at the unit that a Camelbak is a good investment that will serve me well on long ruck marches.  I've looked at places like sportchek and the only model they seem to carry is the Classic one designed for biking and whatnot.  I saw on the website that there are military models and my question is, are the civilian models like the Classic strong enough to withstand field useage?  Like will the bladder pop if i wear it underneath a heavy rucksack or are they designed to handle such treatment.  Anyone who has used the camelbak and can give me some useful feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## AlphaCharlie (2 Jun 2004)

you don't put it on your back if you're going to be ruck-marching... there was a thread about good places to put it a while ago.....


----------



## scm77 (3 Jun 2004)

The civillian ones (atleast the ones at my local sportchek) were smaller tehn the military ones.  They only held 2l while the most common military size holds 3l.


----------



## Farmboy (3 Jun 2004)

Go here to get your Camelback http://www.sealsactiongear.com/  John has great service.

 These are a God send on ruck and webbing marches.

  Don't worry about the bladder bursting, it won't happen. The only thing with all of them is if there is pressure on the bladder and the mouthpiece is pinched in any way it will leak big time.  To cure this get one with a shut off.

 I use the Thermobak 3l and love it.  You can easily attack it to your webbing by putting the straps of your webbing down through the sleeve on the back of the Camelback.

 When using a ruck you can just put it inside your ruck. However I have found with mine that there is no problem wearing the webbing, Camelback and the ruck at the same time.


----------



## scm77 (3 Jun 2004)

What about the "modular hydration pack" from Wheelers?  Is it as good as Camelbak?


----------



## CI Dumaran (3 Jun 2004)

scm77 said:
			
		

> What about the "modular hydration pack" from Wheelers?   Is it as good as Camelbak?


Yes, IMO.. I have a CPK and a Camelbak Classic and an OD i bought at the Connaught Kit shop.

Frankly, the CPK CADPAT held up just as well... and... with modifications you can add a whole array of other accs... you can add some modular pouch systems to the rear like MOLLE(with mods) and ALICE and others...

It's worth it. and... The CPK CADPAT hydration system looks great.

My only quam with the CPK is the simplistic look, it's rugged, nonetheless.


----------



## chrisf (3 Jun 2004)

Forgive me my momentary impertinence, but would it be so much to ask for you to ammend your signature back the way it was? Or if not, in some way acknowledge the fact that you were a warrant as a *cadet*, not a real warrant?


----------



## Doug VT (4 Jun 2004)

Who cares?  I think it's pretty obvious what he means.  Enough crying about stupid things!


----------



## Gayson (4 Jun 2004)

The CamelBak has a special locking nozzel that prevents leakage from a heavy ruck pressing against it during a march.

I myslef am looking into getting a hydration kit and the 3L CamelBak is looking very nice.  I wish they made a CADPAT version though.


----------



## chriscalow (4 Jun 2004)

Canadian Peacekeeper makes a CADPAT one, its pretty tough, I got the O.D. one as a birthday present and it has held up through some rough trips, I've had it for just over 2 years now.  The only thing I didn't like about it is it has a strap that goes across your chest, I found it was too high up and it rubbed against my neck, so I just lowered it and now its great.


----------



## acehimself (4 Jun 2004)

I was thinking maybe getting that Platypus thing from Canadianpeacekeeper.com, skip the actual pack and then i can just fill up the pouch with water and stick it in that pouch in the top of the ruck or in the ruck itself and run the straw out, that might work alright, because i think mainly i'd like one for rucking just because its such an unbelievable pain to grab your canteen, like if you're just wearing webgear its not such an issue.


----------



## D-n-A (4 Jun 2004)

I got a Camelbak 3L Thermobak, in OD. Great piece of kit, an its durable.

For using it with a rucksack, I just attach it to my ruck by using a bungee cord.


----------



## CI Dumaran (6 Jun 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Forgive me my momentary impertinence, but would it be so much to ask for you to ammend your signature back the way it was? Or if not, in some way acknowledge the fact that you were a warrant as a *cadet*, not a real warrant?


I'm sorry Sig Op... I thought that the fact that is was WO '1st' class would already give it away.

but I shall change it for clarity puposes.

Cheers
BTW.. I didn't trust my plat. hydration valve so I just swapped it out for my extra camelbak bladder.


----------



## Redeye (9 Jun 2004)

CI Phlipster said:
			
		

> Just a Sig Op said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Changing it to "Warrant Officer 2nd Class" doesn't do the trick, make sure that "Cadet" is in there prominently.

As for Camelbaks, I have an older 2L Classic that I bought at Radical Edge in Fredericton which has served me well, it has the good bite valve with the little switch/stopcock kind of thing that prevents leaks.  At the time at CTC we had to wear them under our cbt shirt anyhow, so I wasn't worried about the design of the pack at all.

While passing through NB last week I stopped at Wheeler's retail store and looked at their "modular hydration pack", which is basically just a carrier for a Platypus or Camelbak bladder.  He sells the Platypus bladders too for about the same price as my local retailer.  I've added it to an "eventually" shopping list that includes a lot of things, but for now I'll probably just keep what I have for CAC this summer at least.  I've worn it even under my ruck on the march and never had it leak.  It's actually sort of comfortable to have the somewhat cool water on your back on a hot Lawfield Corridor day.


----------



## Firepower (9 Jun 2004)

I have the Thermobak 3L in OD an it has served me well (http://www.camelbak.com/mil/cb_prod.cfm?Product_ID=81&CATID=6) it has a bite valve an utilizes the Hydrolink system so I can also use a gas mask adapter(but for NBC you also need thier chemical resistant bladder). You really need the hydrolink/lock thing, when you are laying down or kit presses against the valve it keeps it from leaking out on you, or when you have to sleep with all your gear on...

The only problem is the tiny sternum strap, I'm not a big body builder or anything like that, an the thing barely gets fastened across my chest when I wear all my gear, for something deisgned for military use it's kinda weak. Other then that it is comfortable, an never leaves my back until it needs refills, I have never had the bladder break an I've done some pretty stupid things like falling outta a tree setting a glowstick for night reference. An it would be nice if it had a cover for the valve so it doesn't get dirt on it, but now I'm just bitchin'

These are great products, an Camelbak does offer good customer support(friend had his bladder break an they replaced no questions). You can get one on Ebay pretty cheap, I picked another one up from 	
militarygriffin, if you do go the ebay route an want someone reliable...


----------



## Bomber (9 Jun 2004)

There was once a video on the camelbak website showing them drive over their "Omega reservoir 3L" 100oz with a Hummer.  I bought the same one, it hasn't failed yet, plus the opening is almost the same size as that of a Jerry can, making it easier and faster to fill.  The only slight down side is that the reservoir itself was about 42 dollars, and the reservoir with carrier was 45, the downside of this is that the carrier is a fantastic ariforce blue.  Plus side is that it is fairly insulated, and there is the shut off valve to control leaks.  My original Platypus had the simple "lips" opening that leaks wih pressure, plus it gets stiff and makes me worry about bursting when it gets really cold out, a problem I have yet to have with the Camelback


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Jun 2004)

I have the 2 L. Platypus,the carrier has adjustable bungee cord on the back for carrying extra water bottles for filling up,also has a belly strap.Work's quite well.
Rememer to wash it out and remove the water tube  befor storing as it will grow nifty looking thing's in side the tube and valve 
I forgot to take mine apart and clean it and let it air out and dry,so I had to go buy a new drinking tube.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jun 2004)

I use a 3 litre camelbak OD Cordura hydration pack in my AUSCAM Cordura South African M83 webbing. The entire 3 litre rig which has a backpack of its own fits just right in the detachabe M83 pack on the back.

I have had it for sometime time now, and it has endured some hardcore Australian conditions from below freezing of the southern Alps to over 50C, in the dusty outback or the humid 35C tropical jungles, where everything seems to get some type of rot. Its been bounced around in UNIMOGs, Land rovers, APCs, C130J's and helos. Its been squashed, stepped on, used as a pillow, and not as much as a drop of leakage.

Personally I would stick to the brand, as I believe that anything else is inferior. When working with the British Royal Marines last year, many haad the same thing in DPM with an NSN, and fresh from Basra, these guys loved the system. It worked well for them.

I carry a canteen cup in my ruck.


My 2c.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Bomber for Life (11 Jun 2004)

I got a hydropack from Eagle Limited and its the shiznit. Its also olive drap so it is pretty tactical. I hear the Hydro Pack from Canadian Peacekeeper is pretty good. Just don't try and wear it on course. They probably won't let you unless its under your shirt.


----------



## CF_Lifer (24 Jul 2004)

I've seen alot of CF Guys, particularly on OPs, with Camelbaks. What do you guys think of them, compared to a Standard Canteen, or the 2Qt? I was thinking about getting a system for BMQ...but I'm thinking the Course Staff might have a shitfit. 
I'm thinking it might make life easier? 
What size would someone recommend? Say a Medium sized 70oz reservoir, or a larger 100oz?
Thanks

Andrew 


:fifty: - I love that Guy

P.S. If theres already a thread on this, someone let me know. But I couldn't find one.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Jul 2004)

In my oppinon, Camelbaks are a lot better than a canteen, they hold more water, an easier to get at than a canteen. I own the 3L Thermobak in OD, on my BMQ I wore it on the field ex, an my staff was fine with it.


----------



## CF_Lifer (24 Jul 2004)

Cool. I'm thinking of getting a Camelbak Omega 3L. With a insulated tube and cover, and all those bells and whistles. And getting Canadian Peacekeeper's Hydration Pack. Just for the LCF, plus you can add extra modular stuff onto it. 
Does anyone know if a 3L pouch will fit into CP's Hydraton Pack?
Thanks

Andrew


----------



## atticus (24 Jul 2004)

On my BMQ we had to use the kit we were issued and no other kit other than maybe an fmp to write notes. I do have the camelback from wheelers and it works quite well. The only problem I can see with it is that if you are in the prone position for an extended period of time the "nipple" that you drink out of can leak a little bit. Another problem is the colour of the nipple sometimes does not blend in all that well with you surroundings. But other than that I find them to be great for in the field and for other civvie uses now.


----------



## atticus (24 Jul 2004)

The platypus that canadian peacekeeper sells on their website is basically the biggest one you can put into it. I believe its a two litre platypus. Any bigger won't fit into the camelback so well.


----------



## jonsey (24 Jul 2004)

Can anyone reccomend the best place to get one?


----------



## KevinB (24 Jul 2004)

Issued  ;D






Camelbacks are great but not a replacment for an open top water supply (I like Nalgene bottles better than canteens)

The camelbacks in desert or CADPAT are 100 oz and have a large mouth to refil and have both a cutoff and gasmask straw compatiblity.


----------



## Fusaki (24 Jul 2004)

I'm suprised they let D-n-A wear his camelbak on BMQ. They're ususally pretty anal about that kind of stuff when you're on course. Even in 1RCR you're supposed to keep your Camelbak on the downlow - either worn under your TV or stuffed inside your backpack. That said, my 3L Thermobak is one of the best pieces of kit I own. Before I was told to keep it hidden I had my C9 barrel and spare TV C9 Pouch strapped to it, making things quite a bit more comfortable.
These days I have mine stuffed in my backpack and in the field I take my 2 quart canteen out of my right C9 pouch so I have both the right and the left for ammo. Apparently the actual Camelbak is quite a bit better in terms of quality when compared to Wheelers/Canadian Peacekeeper's Platypus and the Blackhawk Hydrastorm variants. One thing I suggest is try pick up one of those bite valve covers. I'm currently looking to buy one of the small style valve covers (like on KevinB's Camelbak) because the big one I have doesn't fit through the loops on the shoulder strap on my backpack. I hate it when I end up drinking the filth I roll around in.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Jul 2004)

KevinB, that pack in the picture you posted, is it in MARPAT? Are you allowed to wear it with your unit?

Ghostwalk, me an some other recruits were probably allowed to wear it because a few of the NCOs had them too.


----------



## KevinB (25 Jul 2004)

D-n-A - yeah it is MARPAT - yes I wear it.
 Check out the thread on non issue kit...


----------



## CF_Lifer (25 Jul 2004)

Whoa Kevin, where did you get the Camelbak* Brand CADPAT pack?? Issued?? I wonder when LFCA's going to get them. Do they have them on the Camelbak* website? How compatible is it with the TV, how modular is it? Did you have to buy any pieces for it, i.E, Insulated tube cover, Mouthpiece cover?


Andrew


----------



## MJP (25 Jul 2004)

The issued desert camelbak






I like the 3 litre capacity but really not sold on the small(er) mouth for refilling not to mention that it is exposed to the enviroment.


My other camelbak on the other hand is great.






Notice the large mouth for filling and my personal favourite putting ice into.






You won't go wrong with Camelbaks, and they have some excellent sustomer service is something does break.   As for using them on course, I can't really see a problem while in the field.   But in garrison it's probably a no go....but it is up to your course staff.   Once you get to a unit you SHOULD be able to wear them pretty much anytime you would need them.   I've had zero problems wearing either one of mine around.


----------



## MJP (25 Jul 2004)

Oh I second Kevin on nalgene bottles as well.   Camelbaks are great but they don't work all the time, or they break.   Nalgene on the other hand don't


----------



## brihard (25 Jul 2004)

My Camelbak-knockoff (made by schwinn, I think, for cyclists) flat out saved me during my FTX. First off, it had double the capacity of my canteen. So between the two of them, I could carry 3L of water. (Keeping in mind that I'm still stuck with the '82 webbing.) The hsoe allowed me two get at my water at any time I had two or three spare seconds. About the only time I wasn't drinking was during section attacks, or on the defence when I was under fire. I kept the canteen as a refill for my camelbak when we were taking a break for a couple minutes.

On ruck marches, it can be a bit of a pain the butt, but generally I'll just stick the camelback into the top of it, and feed the hose into the D-rings on my ruck straps. As long as I have a couple spare minutes when I drop my ruck, I can haul it out and wear it over my webbing.

By far, this was THE BEST piece of kit I've EVER purchased. The only con is that refilling it can be a minor hassle, particularly from Jerry cans, but it's well worth it.

On my SQ course, we have an OC from the PPCLI- he lets us use whichever kit we want in the field, as long as it doens't make us less effective. Apparently that's rare for courses, but it's a pretty lcuky break from us. My MCpl and Sgt also wear them regularly, and both are from my unit, so I anticipate being able to use it on regular unit exercises.

I hope to get an issued one at some point, but I know that that's unlikely any time soon, as they're still ops-only issue as far as I know. For the time being, any civvie pattern of duitable colour is a good buy.


----------



## Bomber (26 Jul 2004)

Camelback also sells replacement parts for their kit so you can customize as needed.  I use the Omega res with the Canadian Peacekeeper CADPAT carrier.  No problems.  the blue tube will soon be replaced with a black one, or with a neoprene cover, and the bite valve i have has got a cut off that you turn when not in use, much more effective than the old "duck lips" that you just sucked on, but sometimes filled with dirt or leaked on you.  Another option that worked great in the Arctic is the MSR hydromedary, it is a bladder, only made of rubberized material, it held up a lot better than by old platypus that froze in about 3 minutes and spent the rest of the ex in the bottom of the sled.


----------



## CF_Lifer (26 Jul 2004)

What size Reservoir did you get? Because I hear the Canadian Peacekeeper ones only fit 70oz Reservoirs. And I'd like to have 3L. 
I wanted to get a Wheelers Hydration Pack, but I think an Authentic Camelbak* one, especially in CADPAT, would fare much better. Probably better made too, and worth the extra cash. Hopefully, I'll just get issued one when I get into the Regs. KevinB already has one. I like the Omega Reservoir too. With the Big Bite Valve, and the Cut-Off.


----------



## KevinB (26 Jul 2004)

I have tried to make several replies to this thread but I keep getting errors sayign I already posted...

 Stay with the camelbacks over the others - quality is apparent.
Not sure when CTS will get the camelbacks into the system for troops not deployed.

The CADPAT issue camleback has a attachment method to daisychain to the TV - I suck it up and ruck with the ruck over the camelback - you dont have time to keep fiddelfucking with clips etc to add and subtract when you want to. The US 3colour desert is issued for OP Athena and Apollo does not have this attachment point. 

Nalgene bottles - I first was introduced to them at the USMC Mountain Warfare Training Centre in 97 - the large mouths are very useful - you can chip ice and they rarely freeze 100% through.

I have a 10L MSR Dromedary which I use in my ruck for extended ops.


----------



## CF_Lifer (26 Jul 2004)

Are those Nalgene bottles the ones with the blue lids? and the blue translucent bottles? Hard as Heck to break?


----------



## KevinB (26 Jul 2004)

Andrew - you got it those are the ones.

 My driver drove one over with a LAV    They won't take that...


----------



## MJP (26 Jul 2004)

Yep

http://www.nalgene-outdoor.com/store/


----------



## CF_Lifer (27 Jul 2004)

Hah, a LAV. I doubt if anything will take that kind of weight. How do you use them in conjunction with your TV though? Do you just throw it in the canteen pouch?


----------



## MJP (27 Jul 2004)

Yea it fits...quite nicely.


----------



## KevinB (27 Jul 2004)

Well the TV does nto have lots of room

Right side my 2QT/Utility has 6 mags

Left side has 1x 1L Nalgene and other odds and sods.  My Daypack has either another camelback or a Naglene depending upon what we are doign.


----------



## CF_Lifer (27 Jul 2004)

How do you put the 6 mags in? I was talking to a guy at NSCC, he was one of the Air Force guys that were there. He was Ex....Queens York Rangers? And he said he's modified his C9 Mag pouch (Still using the '82 Pat) to hold 6 mags. I dont think the 4 Mag + 1 in the weapon is enough rounds for a mission/patrol. 150? No way. I see those guys in Afghanistan putting their Browning in one of the pockets......4 mags in total? 120 Rounds??? No Thank You.


----------



## KevinB (27 Jul 2004)

We have 10 mags min...

 I have a non issue vest anyway so the TV is moot.

Our CO bought us mag clamps as well so we can hold two on the gun at the same time (really quick reloads).







I use a thigh rig for my pistol - however the guys up in the LAV turret use the mag pouch on the TV so they can have a weapon accessible.


----------



## CF_Lifer (27 Jul 2004)

Yeah, those double Mag Jobbies must make for quick reloads. You've got some sort of Magpul on there too? What kind of vest are you do you used? You're allowed to use it!?


----------



## KevinB (27 Jul 2004)

Magpul "Ranger Plates" 
http://www.bizplaces.com/magpul/sea...chParamMan=ALL&txtsearchParamVen=ALL&iLevel=1

I posted some pics of the CADPAT AR chest rig on non - issue kit.

I will post some pics later today or tomorrow - gotta run out to MEC to buy more non-issue kit  ;D


----------

